

The Difference Between Evolutionary and Revolutionary - cormiston
http://www.craigormiston.com/post/6425389805/the-difference-between-evolutionary-and-revolutionary

======
cpeterso
The best part of this article was the hypothetical film pitch for "COOL
RUNNINGS meets BLADE RUNNER".

